# VHS in the USA



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi

Any of you US chaps there ?

What format of VHS is readable in the USA - I need to send someone a tape, but I need to make sure it is readable

PAL or NTSC ??

Thanks

Mike
UK


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

NTSC is used in yankee land.


----------

